# Looking to upgrade tires.



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

Hi all,
I have a 2011 Suzuki KingQuad 4x4 500 axi and am looking to upgrade the tires on it. I have done a little browsing but couldn't find much information on what size tires I can put on there. I have the standard 25x8x12 and 25x10x12 and would like to put larger (go big or go home, right?) tires on it. What size can I upgrade to? Like I said, I have searched online and couldn't find anything about how big of tires I can put on it. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks,

Dave


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Remember with shaft drive quads you can not change the gear ratio. So going big or going home can cause performance issues. If it were me I would go with some Mud Lites in stock tire size.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You can probably fit 28" on that machine if you wish. Personally, I'd go with 26" or 27" ITP Mudlite XL's. They are about the lightest mud tire on the market and they ride nicely and perform well on hardpack as well. They are not the cheapest, but not even close to the most expensive either. They are 6 ply and will be tougher than your factory tires. The problem with bigger tires is weight...gearing is not much of an issue if you move up a size or two. Combine the weight and the taller tire and it can put a lot of stress on your belt and CVT not to mention rob you of some performance. If you want to run 27" tires with a 500cc machine, you'll want to add a clutch kit for optimum performance. There are a bunch of good ones out there and they run around the $400-$500 mark. They will help the machine handle those tall heavy loads. With CVT's it's more about the clutching than anything else. Adding lightweight alumimun aftermarket wheels is a good idea as well to offset some weight. 14" will handle a little better in cornering but will add weight and they are usually not as flexible as 12" tires with a taller sidewall. Each have their advantage, just depends on the kind of riding you do most. 


Oh, and unless you run lots of sharp rocks and carry heavy heavy loads, stay away from 8 ply tires which are popular today. Most are designed to work under the loads of UTV's etc. 8 ply tires are usually heavy....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Pitbulls !!



I love my Growlers


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

FIJI said:


> Pitbulls !!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Growlers


Those are nice! How are they wearing? I was concerned about tread life, but they are on my short list when I upgrade the rubber on my Teryx. They seem to have a softer compound but that is also a reason why they are liked for their grip.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I dont have a lot of miles on them yet but there are virtually no signs of wear so far. 

If anything they are TOO grabby !!


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

First of all you should have mentioned what kind of riding you do and what you use your wheeler for. Do you want a mud tire or a trail tire, or something in between? Lots of good choices out there. You have a 500 so I wouldn't go any bigger than a 27 inch tire, and if you go any wider make sure they will clear with your rims or you might need spacers or a aftermarket rim with different offset. A couple of other tires that they didn't mention are the big horns and the zillas. I run the zillas on my 500 and love them, but they are not a tire you want to run on the blacktop. Pitbulls are a great tire also but very heavy, you won't get the performance out of your 500 with a tire that heavy. Good luck and post a pic when you get them new tires on.


----------

